# Gulf Coast Outboard Classic



## Sea Fever (Jun 23, 2008)

Is anybody fishing this one next weekend? I was looking at their website and they have a bunch of money guaranteed and some entry fees to be given away. Website below:

http://www.outboardclassic.com/


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are fishing for sure. Only thing that will keep us in port is bad weather. The forecast looks to be improving for the weekend. 

I have heard of a lot of boats planning to fish the tournament this year. I know the prize money was significantly increased when Yamaha, Pursuit, Regulator and Jupiter came on board this year. 32,000 is up for grabs based on the entry fees alone based on 20 boats entering. The new sponsors put cash into the tournament to get the payout higher. There is a seperate Calcutta as well.


----------



## missprint (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks stallion great info look forward to winning that 32,000


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

$32k + calcuttas....somebody is gonna walk away with a nice weekend paycheck! Good luck to everyone fishing


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tempting*

very tempting thinking about the bud light but this pays more and cost about the same


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

...as of today only 5 boats are registered. Hopefully more will within the week, think a lot of people are just worried if the seas will hold.


----------



## Tom Pace (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks like the weather is finally gonna be good...Lot of $$$ to be won...Theyve got a good thing going @ Orange Beach Marina..


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Registered and paid up. Hope the weather holds.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

If I had a way to get the time off We would be in.. to short of notice for me.. next year


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Can someone link to how the pay outs are per category, i cant seem to find it on there site anywhere.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Since I sold my YF I can not fish this event, but I have the last couple years that they have had it. It's a fun, well run event. Good competition among outboard boats, I would encourage anyone interested, to go ahead and give it a shot, as long as the weather co operates.

*on a side note, what's up with this weather!!! Yuck! This June, not March!!

Good luck to all of you that fish it!

Robert


----------



## missprint (Oct 4, 2007)

2012 Outboard Classic Offering $32,000 in Cash Prizes*</SPAN>​ 
Individual Category Payouts:​
 Catch and Release, Tuna, Dolphin and Wahoo​1st Place $4,000​2nd Place $2,500​3rd Place $1,500​​


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Tom Pace said:


> Looks like the weather is finally gonna be good...Lot of $$$ to be won...Theyve got a good thing going @ Orange Beach Marina..


 
Where do you see this "good" weather? I hope it lays down, but it still looks pretty bumpy Saturday on the sites I have checked. NOAA.gov and NDBC.com


----------



## jordars (Jun 30, 2009)

RollTider said:


> Where do you see this "good" weather? I hope it lays down, but it still looks pretty bumpy Saturday on the sites I have checked. NOAA.gov and NDBC.com


Yesterday they had the forecast for Sat at 1-2, they bumped it back up to 3-5 last night


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

jordars said:


> Yesterday they had the forecast for Sat at 1-2, they bumped it back up to 3-5 last night


 
Thanks. Hopefully things will improve.


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

The pay site I use for marine forecasts is calling for 5-6 
Saturday.


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

"The tournament committee has declared that if bad weather occurs they will make up the tournament day on Sunday, June 24th. They have not specified a wave height, but they will not endanger lives for the sake of having the tournament. All entry fees will be refunded if tournament is cancelled." 

I still think that answer isn't very clear, define "bad weather". 5 foot seas???


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

*Copied and Pasted from GCOC email blast from today:*​​​Gulf Coast Outboard Classic Rescheduled</SPAN>​ 
Due to the marine forecast for this weekend the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic will be postponed and rescheduled for 
July 6-7. 

Over the past week, the GCOC was contacted by 35 fishing that had committed to fish the tournament. After consultation with each of these teams more than 90% indicated that their preferred rescheduled date was July 6-7.

We thank all of the teams for their understanding and input in selecting the this new date and look forward to seeing everyone on July 6th for the Captain's meeting and on the water July7th. 

The only thing that is changing is the date. All manufacturer incentives and prize money will be a part of the rescheduled event.


4 Pre-Registered Teams will have their entry fees paid for by our Sponsors including Jupiter, Pursuit and Regulator​ 

Two Regulator Owners will have their entry fee paid by Regulator 
One Pursuit Owner will have their entry fee paid by Pursuit
One Jupiter Owner will have their entry fees paid by Jupiter


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

I understand them moving but could've picked a better weekend! I know several who would've fished both the Outboard and The International. Now they will have to choose one or the other. Good luck and Heres to calmer seas!!


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

The GCOC is only a one day event - July 7th. Outboards can fish both the International and the GCOC. For an Outboard event, $32,000 based in 20 boats entered with Yamaha throwing in the remainder is pretty unreal. That doesnt include optional calcuttas either.


----------



## DavetheWave (May 31, 2012)

Personally I feel it is wrong for them to reschedule their date on top of the Pensacola International and possible reducing the number of entrants for the International which has been in exsistence for 40 years. With both of them being $1000 entry fee and the payout for the International being $500,000 versus $32,000 for the GCOC I know if I had an outboard boat I know where I would be fishing.


----------



## Uncle B (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't believe this was not considered!!! Moving your tournament because of weather, to a weekend that one of the longest running tournaments on the coast has had for years? Kind of a silly way to get a lot of boats to support your tournament!! I was going to fish the classic....... But you lost me, and the crew that I have for the International you lost 3 boats all together... Moving to another weekend would allow us to fish it, if thats possible.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stallion said:


> The GCOC is only a one day event - July 7th. Outboards can fish both the International and the GCOC. For an Outboard event, $32,000 based in 20 boats entered with Yamaha throwing in the remainder is pretty unreal. That doesnt include optional calcuttas either.


That's not possible since International is a Friday & Saturday fishing with boats leaving Thursday night by the time the outboards show up the International boats will have been their almost a day and a half.It is a great prize structure & they could of had one Kick a** tourney and may still be but a poor date to reschedule. Also was anyone on here contacted about the date change? Just a note the outboard classic is NOT a MBGFC tourney so don't bash those guys. Thanks again for 41 years of support & looking forward to great year!!


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

There were no perfect options for the make up date. I do know the organizers consulted all the registered anglers about the makeup dates. I feel bad about the Pensacola overlap but if you analyze the options, I think most folks will understand. Remember, the GCOC uses the MBGFC clubhouse so they could not make up the tourney on June 29 - Jr Angler, July 28th - Limited or August 4 - OBBC. July 15th is the new Wharf billfish tourney and Blue Angels. That really only left July 7th or July 20th. July 20th would have meant back to back monkey boat tourneys at MBGFC. I am in charge of the Limited this year and I am glad they did not try to squeeze the GCOC in the week before the Limited.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

skindeep said:


> There were no perfect options for the make up date. I do know the organizers consulted all the registered anglers about the makeup dates. I feel bad about the Pensacola overlap but if you analyze the options, I think most folks will understand. Remember, the GCOC uses the MBGFC clubhouse so they could not make up the tourney on June 29 - Jr Angler, July 28th - Limited or August 4 - OBBC. July 15th is the new Wharf billfish tourney and Blue Angels. That really only left July 7th or July 20th. July 20th would have meant back to back monkey boat tourneys at MBGFC. I am in charge of the Limited this year and I am glad they did not try to squeeze the GCOC in the week before the Limited.


I guess we quit fishing in July? They dont bite in August? You had more options but it is what it is. Besides everyone knows if you dont fish a Jupiter Pursuit or Regulator you dont have a chance!! J/k The limited tournament is a great tourney and will be back this year to fish it again. The International is not an outboard tourney its just a one an Outboard or Small boat can fish and compete and still win a nice chunk of change. if anything you probably would have had alot more boats get in on another weekend.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

skindeep said:


> There were no perfect options for the make up date.


Amen, reality is every weekend of the summer has an event. It's a no win situation when mother nature chooses to toss a wrench into things! Look at last weekend and the Lady Angler, it killed me to not have it rescheduled, but there was just not anyway to do it. I understand.

I for one am sympathetic to those that work hard to put these things together for us.

Robert


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

Kevin

I am in no way affiliated with the GCOC nor is the MBGFC. I did receive a call from the tournament organizers yesterday since i was pre registered asking when I could fish. My post above is just a synopsis of our conversation about all the dates considered. As you said in your post last week about your junior angler reschedule, there is no way to accommodate everyone because of all the tournaments. I look forward to seeing you guys at our limited tournament. I hope the international is a huge success. I have never fished it because the fourth of July is kind of family time at our house. I hope I can get a kitchen pass to fish the GCOC!!!!


----------



## rigrunner05 (May 8, 2008)

skindeep said:


> There were no perfect options for the make up date. I do know the organizers consulted all the registered anglers about the makeup dates. I feel bad about the Pensacola overlap but if you analyze the options, I think most folks will understand. Remember, the GCOC uses the MBGFC clubhouse so they could not make up the tourney on June 29 - Jr Angler, July 28th - Limited or August 4 - OBBC. July 15th is the new Wharf billfish tourney and Blue Angels. That really only left July 7th or July 20th. July 20th would have meant back to back monkey boat tourneys at MBGFC. I am in charge of the Limited this year and I am glad they did not try to squeeze the GCOC in the week before the Limited.



.... so you mean to tell me that you think the guys in your tournament would have a hard time deciding if they want to fish the wharf billfish tournament (i think a $6500 entry and some stiff comp) or your outboard classic??? seems pretty silly to me .... and you think you would have lost more to the blue angles vs. the international (with a better payout) ???? 

.... just seems like a piss poor decision and a ball jack move if you ask me .... 

.. pretty easy choice for me to know which to fish ...


----------

